# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال مهم در خصوص نظام وظیفه

## LORD KORD

سلام دوستان
من متولد اردیبهشت 78 هستم. همه کتاب ها رو پاس کردم و واحد نگذاشتم. پیش خودم گفتم سال اول قبولم. اگه نشد یک سال معافیت تحصیلی رو می گیرم و سال دوم می خونم. سال دوم هم قبول نشدم و الان می خوام برای کنکور 98 بخونم.
من سال 96 دیپلمم رو گرفتم. توی برگه معافیت تحصیلی من نوشته تا اردیبهشت 98 اعتبار داره. پس یعنی من باید توی یه دانشگاهی مثلاً پیام نور اسم بنویسم و اونجا گواهی یک ساله و مرخصی بگیرم و برای سال بعد بخونم.
اما یکی از دوستام که اون هم مثل من متولد اردیبهشته گفته که حوزه بهش گفته ما کاری به این برگه معافیت تحصیلی نداریم و برامون هم اعتبار نداره و مهم نیست چون اون تیر 96 فارغ التحصیل شده و تا 97 اعتبار داشته براش. و باید بره دفترچه بگیره. یعنی کاملاً خلاف چیزی که پلیس +10 میگه
حالا تکلیف من چیه. اون دوستم گفت که حوزه اعزام به خدمت برگه معافیت تحصیلی رو قبول نکردن و گفتن اگه تا شهریور کارهات رو درست نکنی غیبت می خوری. از طرفی یه عده میگن که نه همون گواهی رو از پیام نور بگیری کافیه.
گیج شدیم والا از دست این ادارات

----------


## ali.asghar

من خودم اردبیهشتی هستم البته من برای سال دوم متاسفانه معافیت تحصیلی نگرفتم وتا همین امروز 31-6 مهلت معرفی دارم بهترین کار اینه بری نطام وظیفه بپرسی اگه گفت مشکلی نداره که نیم سال دوم باید ثبت نام کنی وگر نه خدایی ناکرده گفت تاامروز مهلت داری باید مهر ثبت نام کنی البته از پیام نور که هنوز مهلت داره برای ثبت نام بپرس معافیت باید از1-7 برایت ثبت شود اگه اینم نشد باید دفتر چه نظام پست کنی 4 ماه بعد تاریخ اعزام بزنی و2ماه هم تمدیدش کنی تا بتوانی نیم سال دوم ثبت نام دانشگاه کنی وایست خدمت بگیری    من امروز درگیر همین مسائل هستم گفتم برایت جامع توضیح بدم   اکثر احتمالات رو گفتم  موفق باشی

----------


## AminSD

حتما برو پليس +١٠ بپرس تو محلتون هست

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان
> من متولد اردیبهشت 78 هستم. همه کتاب ها رو پاس کردم و واحد نگذاشتم. پیش خودم گفتم سال اول قبولم. اگه نشد یک سال معافیت تحصیلی رو می گیرم و سال دوم می خونم. سال دوم هم قبول نشدم و الان می خوام برای کنکور 98 بخونم.
> من سال 96 دیپلمم رو گرفتم. توی برگه معافیت تحصیلی من نوشته تا اردیبهشت 98 اعتبار داره. پس یعنی من باید توی یه دانشگاهی مثلاً پیام نور اسم بنویسم و اونجا گواهی یک ساله و مرخصی بگیرم و برای سال بعد بخونم.
> اما یکی از دوستام که اون هم مثل من متولد اردیبهشته گفته که حوزه بهش گفته ما کاری به این برگه معافیت تحصیلی نداریم و برامون هم اعتبار نداره و مهم نیست چون اون تیر 96 فارغ التحصیل شده و تا 97 اعتبار داشته براش. و باید بره دفترچه بگیره. یعنی کاملاً خلاف چیزی که پلیس +10 میگه
> حالا تکلیف من چیه. اون دوستم گفت که حوزه اعزام به خدمت برگه معافیت تحصیلی رو قبول نکردن و گفتن اگه تا شهریور کارهات رو درست نکنی غیبت می خوری. از طرفی یه عده میگن که نه همون گواهی رو از پیام نور بگیری کافیه.
> گیج شدیم والا از دست این ادارات


لپ مطلب اینه
از زمان کنکور اولت یکسال فرصت داری تا درس بخونی اگر سال دوم هم قبول نشدی یا باید بری خدمت یا یک دانشگاهی بنویسی و مرخصی بگیری

----------


## mohhamad1234567

دوست عزیز اونی که نوشته اردیبهشت 98 اون مهلت گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی ات شما 31شهریور97 یا به عبارتی تا اخر امروز باید یه کاری بکنی ان شالله که کارت درست میشه

----------


## mohhamad1234567

8منظورم ا یه کاری برگه ی اعزام بفرستی یا مهافیت تحصیلی بگیری

----------


## LORD KORD

> 8منظورم ا یه کاری برگه ی اعزام بفرستی یا مهافیت تحصیلی بگیری


دمت گرم داداش. من فردا قراره دانشگاه سما ثبت نام کنم. امروز نظام وظیفه گفت تا 31 شهریور وقت داشتی و بعدش غیبت می خوری. من اگه فردا که یک مهر هستش ثبت نام کنم و برگه معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم غیبت می خورم؟

----------


## mohhamad1234567

بیخشید خیلی  دیر جواب دادم  ولی فایده ای ام نداشت نمیدونم باید از نظام وظیفه شهرتون بپرس از اطلاعات من خارجه خدا انشالله کمکت کنه

----------


## ali.asghar

> دمت گرم داداش. من فردا قراره دانشگاه سما ثبت نام کنم. امروز نظام وظیفه گفت تا 31 شهریور وقت داشتی و بعدش غیبت می خوری. من اگه فردا که یک مهر هستش ثبت نام کنم و برگه معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم غیبت می خورم؟


نه عزیز شما تا31-6 مهلت داشتی واگه دانشگاه 31-6یا1-7 بزنه مشکل نداری من خودم گرفتم

----------

